# Offered - Foster Home



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi

I'm posting on behalf of a good friend - she is the lovely lady that has so far fostered two tabby boys and a lil blue and white boy that needed temp homes.

She is just coming to the end of a round of chemo and would like to look at fostering a cat for either short or long term.

She lives with her 22 year old daughter who is more than able of helping care for a cat when Val is feeling a bit poorly - but a pet really helps Val as it gives her company and someone else to focus on so she frets less about herself. It's a terrible cliché but they help her health as much as the hospital does.

Ideally she's looking for a fairly calm cat, either older or needing extra TLC and able to stay indoor only - she's happy to take on a geriatric under a foster scheme. 

It's sad to say but - long term foster is not going to be many years... at best... but it would mean the world to Val to be able to help another cat.

She has 4-6 weeks before she can take anyone on as this round of treatment has to finish.... but it gives us some time to look.

Ideally needs to be close to S****horpe as I don't drive and am helping out.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2011)

IndysMamma said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm posting on behalf of a good friend - she is the lovely lady that has so far fostered two tabby boys and a lil blue and white boy that needed temp homes.
> 
> ...


Wishing your friend all the best!
How wonderful that she can take on helping a cat taking into account her health! 
Sure there will be a special cat out there for her.

DT


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Petra and Stanley. Two lovely OAPs needing to be homed together

Could she handle two? I found these oldies the other day while browsing and they have been on my mind ever since...but are just too far away from me.


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

they look lovely but need outdoor access - Val lives near a very busy road with tempting woods on other side (200 yards away) which is why she wants indoor only

thanks though


----------

